# What would you guys be cool with?



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm building a WoC army with a theme of traitors, mutants, outcast, etc and I'v got a idea of what models I want to use.

So hears a list I'm playing with.

Standard WoC models

Bestmen units: 
no special Characters
Gors, ungors - Marauders 
Beastigors - WoC
Bray Sharmen - Sorcerer 
BeastGors, Wargors - Chosen, Exulted heros

Chaos Demons:
Demonettes, Bloodletters, Plaguebearers - WoC, Marauders

Empire:
Wizards - Sorcerers
Other Armies
Anything in full plate - Chaos Knights
Ogres, anything that resembles Orges - Ogres
Trolls, same deal as ogrers

What you guys think? Also I don't play tournaments.

C&C please. Vulcan539


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I have not problem with this idea provided it is relatively easy for me to remember which are which. At the moment there seem to be several different ranges for different units, e.g. beast-men and daemons both represent marauders and warriors as well as WoC models themselves, so it could get confusing both visually and rules-wise.

If there is a clear distinction (Beast-men are easy enough to determine whether they are heavy or light troops but Daemons it is hard to tell) it could work very well


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Hmm, didn't see the daemon problem, thanks for pointing that out.

Might move Demonettes to Marauders wt MoS, Light Amour and Bloodletters to WoC with MoK, Great weapons. And remove Plaguebearers from the list. How that sound?


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

looking good,
l would be happy to vs that army any time provided you warn me what everything is.

as an extra note with Dave it also help's if the weapons are right, for example a unit with GW but the models have two handed swords will confuse most people .


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

I understand the weapon layouts, and I will model everything with the correct layout.

Thanks sybarite


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

one more thing,

BeastGors, Wargors - Chosen, Exulted heros.

you can use Empire great swords men for this but l will say the WoC Chosen look sick  and are well worth there cost.

have you thought about what you could use as a Warshine?


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Never looked at the great sword models..... might have to now & will take a closer look at there box next time i'm in store.

Hmmmmm corpse cart's perhaps or a converted chariot. Haven't really looked into those as of yet.
Was thinking perhaps a spawn dragging Skrag the Slaughterers' pot as a possibility.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

the reason why a warshine might be a good idea because. Its made up of spare parts which in your army you will have a lot.

My one l used was a Beast men chariot and any other spare parts l could find


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

vulcan539 said:


> Hmm, didn't see the daemon problem, thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> Might move Demonettes to Marauders wt MoS, Light Amour and Bloodletters to WoC with MoK, Great weapons. And remove Plaguebearers from the list. How that sound?


Sounds reasonable to me.



vulcan539 said:


> perhaps a spawn dragging Skrag the Slaughterers' pot as a possibility.


Excellent idea.


----------

